# Wurkkos FC12



## Mister Ed (Sep 9, 2021)

So I wasn't in the market for a new flashlight, but I knew I wanted a new toy. You know for putting together my NAS server, seen here, or just a new light for when I'm driving in case of emergency. I stumbled upon a few postings about it on Facebook, and the purple color caught my eye immediately. I was able to find a discount code for it to use on Amazon, which reduced the price down ultimately to $28, delivered.

Pulling it out of the box from Amazon, it was a clean box.






It was packaged securely in slight bubble wrap. It had the following accessories:
User manual
Wrist strap
USB-C to USB-A cable
A warning sheet (actually quite useful for those that don't read manuals)









The short warning sheet informed that you need to fully charge the light before use, but also to remove the barrier protecting the connection to the battery. The immediate feel is nice, and there is a little lube on the cap as I unscrewed it. It was simple, and easy to unscrew and put back on.

I did note that the light is water resistant, IPX-8,

Plugging it into the wall was simple for me, as I have an outlet that has USB ports. You will need a USB block from like your cell phone to plug it in. Immediately the push button starts to flash red. Which was neat, as this is my first flashlight that plugged in via USB, and had an indicator for the battery level. To see the green light didn't take long. I didn't measure how long exactly it took, but after an hour I did notice the green light.








I haven't taken it outside to see how much light it can throw. However I did find this video for an example. I will grab my own soon enough.

So far I really like the look of this light. You can get this tactical version in black or purple. I'll pull technical specs and post them later if there is interest.




If you are interested in purchasing this from Amazon, check out the listing here.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 10, 2021)

Are you, or have you ever been affiliated with Wurkkos, Amazon or any related financial interest thereof?


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 10, 2021)

Wurkkos is a current sponsor of CPF.

That said, they did not ask, nor did they offer me free product. I was browsing amazon, found the product, and thought I wanted to dive in...so I did more research on it, and clicked buy using the discount codes I found (I enjoy getting good deal.) Actually twice, as I found a better discount code 4 hours later when I looked.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I am a sucker for purple, too. This looks like a lot for that amount of money.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 23, 2021)

I just got one of these also for under $30.00, and it is a great light in every way! Finish, UI, features, brightness, etc. Great value for the money and just as good as much more expensive lights!


----------



## CaptainPicard (Nov 2, 2021)

Very nice. Thank you for your thoughts. I love my FC11 and think it perfectly represents how far budget lights have come. I may have to pick one of these up too .


----------

